# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Будет ли Лепс в Одессе?

## [email protected]

Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто-то знает - будет ли концерт Г.Лепса у нас в Одессе? В интернете видела что тур по Украине планируется в марте-апреле (Харьков, Киев, Днепропетровск), про Одессу ничего не сказано

----------


## Julika

Вот ссылка на его афишу на официальном сайте http://www.grigoryleps.ru/afisha/

И Одесса там есть!!!

----------


## [email protected]

спасибочки

----------


## NADIKA

НА ЛЕПСА УЖЕ БИЛЕТЫ ПРОДАЮТ 28 МАРТА ИЛИ ФЕВРАЛЯ ТОЧНО НЕ ПОМНЮ БУДЕТ.УТОЧНЯЙТЕ....

----------


## zukoc

Есть   билеты на 29 марта 
Связь через мою страничку.

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

10 марта был в касах билетов на 29 марта не было, на 31 марта только одиночки оставались.

----------


## Gleyar

моя мечта сходить на концерт,я б и сама пошла и за 1000 грн,но нет же......надо в Крым по работе ехать...ну что за фигня.не везет так не везет(((

кстати,а когда он в Киеве????

----------


## Julika

> моя мечта сходить на концерт,я б и сама пошла и за 1000 грн,но нет же......надо в Крым по работе ехать...ну что за фигня.не везет так не везет(((
> 
> кстати,а когда он в Киеве????


 В Киеве он уже был - 14 и 16 марта  :smileflag:

----------


## Gleyar

да да,спасибо.вчера нарыла и поняла,что не с моим еврейским счастьем попасть на концерт

----------


## zukoc

ostalos' 3 bileta  na 29.  
v lichku

----------


## zukoc

ostalos' 2

----------


## x[82]

> да да,спасибо.вчера нарыла и поняла,что не с моим еврейским счастьем попасть на концерт


 2 апреля - Николаев, 3 - Херсон.. Можно проездом из Крыма заскочить

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

> 2 апреля - Николаев, 3 - Херсон.. Можно проездом из Крыма заскочить


 Пока покатаешся по дорогам Николаевской области наврядли концерт захочеться)

----------


## zukoc

остались  билеты  по 700 грн.  
0932910707

----------


## ksu -ksu

уго? а что-то подешевле есть?

----------


## Julika

> уго? а что-то подешевле есть?


 Ну Вы как раз вовремя!   Дешёвые билеты на Лепса раскупают в первый же день начала их продажи.  А сейчас только по такой цене и выше. Так что в следующий раз покупайте заранее

----------


## zukoc

29-е балкон, 4-ряд, отличная видимость и звук
три билета рядом !
0932910707

----------


## zukoc

Затра с утра под Музкомедией  будут билеты на концерт Лепса на 29-е марта по 300 грн.
Есть билеты. 

0932910707
0667380869

----------


## К@тя26

Продам два билета по 450 грн (как и покупала) на вторник 30 марта

----------


## zukoc

Какие места?
телефон  оставь

----------


## zukoc

Сегодня с 14.00  у  здания кассы театра Музкомедии будут последние три пары билетов на сегодня по 300 грн.
0932910707

----------


## zukoc

уроды тупорылые в оркестровой яме.
Просил же перед концертом не фоткать!
Нет бл... мы ж крутые !
Ну и ушёл со сцены на самом интересном бисе!

----------


## !Катька!

так что там именно случилось?? Лепс психанул сильно из-за фотографирования?

----------


## zukoc

Не просто психанул, был в ярости!
Прервал Разные люди и бегом со сцены. 
Когда Артур выполз из ударной установки я сразу понял, продолжения не будет.
Он как правило подбадривает зал когда Григорий за кулисами перед бисом.
Я так ждал "Обернитесь" в сольном варианте

----------


## Lana-od

Я тоже была вчера на концерте. Просил, конечно, но эту овцу, которая фоткала, можно было бы просто вывести из зала, а не плевать в лицо всем своим поклонникам! Не по 5 грн. билеты покупали! Мы заплатили за билеты по 900 грн, чтобы услышать любимого певца, но не смотреть на его звездные вые...ны!!!

----------


## Julika

Причём тут "звёздные вые...ны"?  Неужели просто нельзя отнестись с уважением к просьбе артиста, на концерт которого пришёл? Таких уродов везде полно, сколько раз уже сталкивались, даже вон в прошлом году на Райкина ходили (моноспектакль был - Контрабас), он 3 раза просил выключить мобилки, ага - фиг! Приходилось ему замолкать и ждать, пока мелодия доиграет   Просто кто-то спокойнее, кто-то темпертаментней. Ну вот так Лепс отреагировал, его право.

----------


## Bomberman

Охрана должна была вывести из зала или забрать фотик. Я тоже был на вчерашнем концерте.

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

В прошлом году, на концертах бегал по залу парень в очках такой, и не давал снимать, а вчера концерт конечно быстро закончился... Охрана плохо сработала...

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Сегодня может вывод сделают, охрана сегодня не то что снимать, а забирать должна фотики и камеры. А при входе в аркестровую яму предупреждать надо, что вылетят с концерта... Я лично подам эту идею организаторам, так как знаком с ними лично.

----------


## Bomberman

> . Я лично подам эту идею организаторам, так как знаком с ними лично.


 Где же вы были раньше....

Больше на Лепса не пойду в музкомедию

----------


## PAPA BEER

Был на вчерашнем концерте, Гриша на высоте, но концовка убила, блин... Овца тупорылая всё испортила своим фотиком. Просили ведь не снимать!!! Хотя Гриша тоже излишне эмоционален. Ну его можно понять конечно, он звезда. Кстати, вот сноска из технического райдера:

Внимание! Фото -, видеосъёмка, а также аудио - запись концерта категорически запрещаются без письменного разрешения продюсера. В случае невыполнения данного условия, менеджмент артиста вправе прервать концерт без возмещения убытка принимающей стороне.

Так что всё по правилам(((

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

> Где же вы были раньше....
> 
> Больше на Лепса не пойду в музкомедию


 Обычно когда запрещена съемка, охрана бегала по залу не давала снимать, раслабились немного, еще раз повториться думаю будем менять охрану...

----------


## PAPA BEER

Просто стыдно перед Гришей за одесситов

----------


## Julika

> Обычно когда запрещена съемка, охрана бегала по залу не давала снимать, раслабились немного, еще раз повториться думаю будем менять охрану...


 Зачем менять, нуежели этим нельзя доходчиво объяснить, что можно на концерте, а что нет? Они же не первый день работают   Хоть бы сегодня, действительно, всё гладко прошло

----------


## PAPA BEER

Охрану оштрафовать, чтоб в следующий раз работали получше

----------


## Gleps

В том году (лето, жара, июль, был на концерте) Григорий был гораздо лучше, и репертуар и  голос и музсопровждение. Не завел он меня вчера (((. Было ощущение что несколько песен он пел под фанеру (хоть и знаю что поет всегда вживую) . И перебарщивает он со своим образом, как-то маниакально выглядел. Разочеровался.

----------


## Тактика1

Точно, обидно...

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

> В том году (лето, жара, июль, был на концерте) Григорий был гораздо лучше, и репертуар и  голос и музсопровждение.


 3 концерта были шикарные, отработал он тогда на все 100%, хотелось еще 4 -го. А вчера он было действительно уставший, я его понимаю по 2 концерта и более в неделю, + только в живом исполнении все таки это сказываеться...

----------


## Маргарет

Я конечно в "растерянности" от концерта, мягко говоря. Билеты презентовали мне еще на 8 марта,я так ждала!!!Все что вчера было ,ну уж не как не стоит 900 и даже 400 грн(если у вас конечно денег -куры не клюют).Публика очень доброжелательно настроена была,видно что люди пришли к любимому артисту...Все понимаем и перелеты и усталость ,возможно не здоровье...,но зачем же с нами так!!!Вывести ее и все! Тоже ужасно разочарована,обидно блин !!!!!!!!

----------


## Lana-od

Да дело не в курах, которые клюют, или нет. Мы с мужем обожаем Лепса, в прошлом году ходили на концерт, с нетерпением ждали этого. За билеты не было жалко никаких денег. Но такое отношение заставило очень разочароваться в нем, как в человеке. Стал опускаться до примитивных зажравшихся звезд!

----------


## !Катька!

После такого выкидона нет особого желания еще раз идти на него. Надо тоже уважать своих поклонников и зрителя, который заплатил приличную сумму за билет. Он артист и это его работа, надо стараться контролировать свои эмоции. Тут была недоработка охраны, наглость одного зрителя и психоз Лепса, в общем впечатления от концерта были испорчены

----------


## Julika

А сегодня всё было на 100%   Потрясающий концерт, великолепный голос и позитивно настроенный, доброжелательнейший Григорий Викторович   (спасибо невоспитанным личностям, что на этот раз обошлось без них!)  Артист такого уровня заслуживает уважения, и вчера дал понять, что не даст сесть себе на голову, а с такими людьми (с фотоаппаратами) просто нельзя по другому, их нужно ставить на место

----------


## Tinky

Тоже вчера была на концерте. Безумно понравилось! Он такая умничка ..
То, что произошло в конце .. хм, надеюсь ей хотя бы стыдно. Считаю, что отреагировать можно было немного мягче) Надо было наказать нарушителя, а не полный зал людей с горящими глазами и улыбками на лицах)

----------


## Фелечита

> А сегодня всё было на 100%   Потрясающий концерт, великолепный голос и позитивно настроенный, доброжелательнейший Григорий Викторович   (спасибо невоспитанным личностям, что на этот раз обошлось без них!)  Артист такого уровня заслуживает уважения, и вчера дал понять, что не даст сесть себе на голову, а с такими людьми (с фотоаппаратами) просто нельзя по другому, их нужно ставить на место


 Я тоже была вчера на концерте))) просто ВОСТОРГ!!!! 
Полностью согласна, с Вашим комментарием на счет правомерности поведения Григория Викторовича, связанным с фотосъемкой и не потому, что я была на концерте вчера, а не позавчера, а потому что это было проявлением неуважения и заслуживает адекватной реации- как исполнитель и поступил.

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Концерт просто бомба, даже микрофон не выдержал от такого мощного голоса, исполнил новую песню, в конце концерта люди держали его никто не хотел отпускать, пришлось спеть чуть больше заплонированых двух песен). Я ехал домой и на всю громкость играл диск Гриши.
Хочу всех обрадывать поклоников Г. Лепса, если все звезды сойдуться на небе и у него будет время, то можем увидеть его в ближайшем будущем. После тура, может, к нам заехать еще раз на огонек)

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

А 29 марта просто пришли две обкуриные девченки, честно, я бы тоже ушел со сцены как он. Я бы не терпел выходки их... Из за них он не отдавал той энергетики как обычно. А 30 марта все как должно было быть.

----------


## Маргарет

Честно, я бы как артист, отработала свой концерт при любых раскладах.
Типа это лотерея:"...вчера,позавчера..."?
Радует что хоть люди 30 -го получили то,на что мы ВСЕ  шли!

----------


## Lana-od

Вот и я о том же. Без поклонников не было бы артистов и их творчества. Тем более, никаких особо экстремальных раскладов не было. Ну сфоткал кто-то небожителя. Прямо! Конец света!

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

> Вот и я о том же. Без поклонников не было бы артистов и их творчества. Тем более, никаких особо экстремальных раскладов не было. Ну сфоткал кто-то небожителя. Прямо! Конец света!


 Они не просто сидели весь концерта клацали, а мешали петь, кричали, свистели, пищали, попробуйте в живую поработать в такой обстановке.

----------


## Lana-od

Ну тогда я наверное не на том концерте была. Что-то ни свистов, ни криков не слышала, хотя и сидела в 5-м ряду. Короче, "респект" охране и организаторам.

----------


## Маргарет

Короче, "респект" охране и организаторам.[/QUOTE]


100 % !!!

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Сколько раз был на концерте Лепса, это 1-й раз такое когда он ушел со сцены таким образом, думаю 1-й и последний раз это так получилось. Но второй концерт перекрыл все...

----------


## lykawaja

а когда он в следующий раз?))))

----------


## Фелечита

А кто ж его знает.. Но я обязательно пойду!!!!!

----------


## lykawaja

> А кто ж его знает.. Но я обязательно пойду!!!!!


 Я теперь тоже,я летом была на концерте...А в этот раз узнала о концерте 30 числа буквально за час до концерта 

я даже афиш нигде не видела Это всё диплом и сессия виноваты

----------


## Julika

> Я теперь тоже,я летом была на концерте...А в этот раз узнала о концерте 30 числа буквально за час до концерта 
> 
> я даже афиш нигде не видела Это всё диплом и сессия виноваты


 а афиш нигде и не было  :smileflag:   На Лепса полные залы и без рекламы собираются

----------


## Фелечита

Рекламы я тоже не видела и не слышала. Узнала от милого моего, который узнал случайно о концерте и подарил мне билеты. Сам он творчество Лепса не жалует, поэтому с подругой на концерт меня отправил.

----------


## Ангелок

> Причём тут "звёздные вые...ны"?  Неужели просто нельзя отнестись с уважением к просьбе артиста, на концерт которого пришёл? Таких уродов везде полно, сколько раз уже сталкивались, даже вон в прошлом году на Райкина ходили (моноспектакль был - Контрабас), он 3 раза просил выключить мобилки, ага - фиг! Приходилось ему замолкать и ждать, пока мелодия доиграет   Просто кто-то спокойнее, кто-то темпертаментней. Ну вот так Лепс отреагировал, его право.


 Говорят у Гришковца тоже такое было. Замолкал и наблюдал  :smileflag: 
А Лепс молодец, конечно  :smileflag:  как можено так поступать, полная загадка... Артист* всегда* работает для людей. Я бы, наверное, просто осатанела от такого отношения артиста к публике
некоторые люди, в общем-то и прозрели от такого. Оч негативно высказывались.

----------


## ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ

> Просто стыдно перед Гришей за одесситов


 Странно, только, кажется, Грише не стыдно перед одесситами.  :smileflag: 



> Да дело не в курах, которые клюют, или нет. Мы с мужем обожаем Лепса, в прошлом году ходили на концерт, с нетерпением ждали этого. За билеты не было жалко никаких денег. Но такое отношение заставило очень разочароваться в нем, как в человеке. ...


 Имхо, это последняя степень быдлячества и хамства. Творчество Лепса, признаюсь, оставляет меня равнодушной, если не сказать больше, но подобное неуважение к своим слушателям поразило до глубины души.

Вот, блин, здорово: мне, допустим, заплатили за работу, а я, не доделав ее, оскорбилась на то, что ко мне не так обратились и спокойно отчалила с деньгами. Да любой заказчик бы расчленил за такую работу! А тут - "стыдно за одесситов" почему-то...



> Они не просто сидели весь концерта клацали, а мешали петь, кричали, свистели, пищали, попробуйте в живую поработать в такой обстановке.


 Пардон, так он же мега-звезда - такая жизнь у бедных звезд: фанаты кончают от восторга и тоски по телу звездому... Что ж делать-то? Бабло рубить, значит, никто и ничто не мешает, а сфоткали на концерте - и все, обида смертная! Скажите пожалуйста, какая персона! Президента России фоткают, а Гришаньку нельзя!

----------


## ov!_promo

Всем известно что Лепс наркоман (по крайней мере "бывший", хотя бывают ли "бывшие наркоманы"), о каком адекватном поведении можно говорить? Тем более он славится своими плевками на сцене, матами и киданием микрофона...

----------


## ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ

> Всем известно что Лепс наркоман (по крайней мере "бывший", хотя бывают ли "бывшие наркоманы"), о каком адекватном поведении можно говорить? Тем более он славится своими плевками на сцене, матами и киданием микрофона...


 Ах, ну что вы, что за мелочи!  Он же ЗВЕЗДА!

----------


## nerazborchivo

голос великолепный, а человек - говно. Вакарчук и прочие - одного поля ягодицы.

----------


## Ангелок

> Тем более он славится своими плевками на сцене, матами и киданием микрофона...


 ну как говорится, каждый зритель заслуживает своего артиста и наоборот

----------


## Фелечита

*nerazborchivo*, а Вакарчук вам чем не угодил?!  
На счет поведения Лепса, ну как к нему зритель, так и он к зрителю. Я считаю неуважением к исполнителю - опаздывать на концерт, не отключать звук моб.телефонов, вспышки фотоаппарата - тоже отвлекают и раздражают и тем более, если исполнитель просит об этом. Раз уж все такие почитатели его творчества собрались, то можно с пониманием отнестись к его просьбе. Раз он прервал концерт, то видимо договором была предусмотрена возможность это сделать по ряду причин.

----------


## Ангелок

> *nerazborchivo*, а Вакарчук вам чем не угодил?!  
> На счет поведения Лепса, ну как к нему зритель, так и он к зрителю. *Я считаю неуважением к исполнителю - опаздывать на концерт, не отключать звук моб.телефонов, вспышки фотоаппарата* - тоже отвлекают и раздражают и тем более, если исполнитель просит об этом. Раз уж все такие почитатели его творчества собрались, то можно с пониманием отнестись к его просьбе. Раз он прервал концерт, то видимо договором была предусмотрена возможность это сделать по ряду причин.


  ППКС. Совершенное жлобство опаздывать, игнорить просьбы артиста. Только его проигнорили пару человек, а он позволил себе послать нафиг всех своих поклонников, хотя вопрос можно было решить красиво и по-другому. А он предпочел сбычить вот такое...

----------


## ov!_promo

На самом деле проблемы вообще нет, у артиста, а тем более у приглашающей стороны должны быть своя служба безопасности. Которая в свою очередь предупреждает, а особо злостных товарищей просто-напросто выводит из зала. Из-за пары человек уходить со сцены когда на тебя пришло громадное количество людей - откровенное хамство, моё мнение. А если учесть стоимость билета...

----------


## Фелечита

*ov!_promo* , полностью согласна! я тоже считаю, что проще устранить "мешающих". Но с другой стороны, нужно основание вывести человека из зала. При покупке билета никого не ознакамливают с правилами поведения на концерте и с последствиями в случае их нарушения, т.е. просто вывести кого-то из зала за фотосъемку и т.д. тоже своего рода беспредел.

----------


## ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ

Боюсь, при покупке билета не ознакамливают и с тем, что артист может плюнуть на весь зал и отчалить с чистой совестью. 
В общем, все равны. ))))

----------


## Фелечита

Нет, не говорят. Говорят только, что во время концерта фото и видео съемка запрещены, но последствия этой самой съемки не оглашают.

----------


## Ангелок

Ну правильно. Последствия как я понимаю должны быть таковы, что нерадивого зрителя попросят из зала (и будут правы), а не такие, что артист на всех поклонников наплюет. И вообще, он должен был это потом выяснять с организаторами. В общем, здесь и предмета спора быт не может. Чистое безкультурье со стороны Лепса. Видимо, он стремится петь Натали у себя дома в караоке исключительно для себя... странный чел.
зы на Лепса я не ходила, шансон не люблю ( или это не совсем "графинчик водочки, кусок селедочки", но что-то рядом, могу ошибаться Я ежеле честно, не сильна в этом. Просто поразил сам инцидент. Мы достаточно часто ходим по подобным мероприятиям, а вот такое я слыхала впервые...

----------


## Julika

> Ну правильно. Последствия как я понимаю должны быть таковы, что нерадивого зрителя попросят из зала (и будут правы), а не такие, что артист на всех поклонников наплюет. И вообще, он должен был это потом выяснять с организаторами. В общем, здесь и предмета спора быт не может. Чистое безкультурье со стороны Лепса. Видимо, он стремится петь Натали у себя дома в караоке исключительно для себя... странный чел.
> зы на Лепса я не ходила, шансон не люблю ( или это не совсем "графинчик водочки, кусок селедочки", но что-то рядом, могу ошибаться Я ежеле честно, не сильна в этом. Просто поразил сам инцидент. Мы достаточно часто ходим по подобным мероприятиям, а вот такое я слыхала впервые...


 Ну, во-первых, Лепс - это уже давно не шансон, шансон был в начале карьеры, но это не столь важно в принципе. А во-вторых, Вы об этом слышали впервые потому что не являетесь его поклонницей, а на самом деле такой уход со сцены Григория в ответ на неуважительное отношение - не такое уж редкое явление для всех поклонников, которые посещают его выступления регулярно. Это своего рода воспитательный процесс  :smileflag:  И пройдёт ещё годик, другой, люди запомнят и перестанут это делать, но... только у Лепса, а у Гришковца, Райкина и других терпеливых будут продолжать в том же духе звонить,опаздывать, фоткать в ненужное время и в ненужном месте.

----------


## nerazborchivo

а не слишком ли дорого обходится воспитательный процесс для воспитанных поклонников?

----------


## ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ

Гришковец, в отличии от Лепса, весьма интеллигентный и воспитанный человек. И когда кто-то опаздывает или у кого-то звонит телефон, он просто замолкает и останавливает свое выступление, дабы обеспечить "нарушителя" всеми удобствами. И это гораздо более стыдно и показательно для человека, проявившего неуважение, чем демонстративный уход.

А по поводу воспитательного процесса: если уж мама не научила, как себя вести, то неужели воспитанный Гриша научит? Боже упаси...

----------


## ov!_promo

Позыв к воспитанной публике резко теряется, когда Григорий Викторович работает на корпоративе за двойной гонорар, где не то что фоткают, а люди бродят по сцене  :smileflag: )

----------


## lykawaja

Лепс всегда ведёт себя экстравагантно и неадекватно. Я, лично, совсем не удивилась такому его поступку. Более того, присутствуя на этом концерте, пошла бы и на следующий раз, ну люблю я его песни.  :smileflag: 
Вот только зачем Вакарчука приплели? Он себе никогда такого не позволял)

----------


## nerazborchivo

личная неприязнь.))) не берите в голову.

----------


## Ангелок

> Ну, во-первых, Лепс - это уже давно не шансон, шансон был в начале карьеры, но это не столь важно в принципе. А во-вторых, Вы об этом слышали впервые потому что не являетесь его поклонницей, а на самом деле такой уход со сцены Григория в ответ на неуважительное отношение - не такое уж редкое явление для всех поклонников, которые посещают его выступления регулярно. Это своего рода воспитательный процесс  И пройдёт ещё годик, другой, люди запомнят и перестанут это делать, но... только у Лепса, а у Гришковца, Райкина и других терпеливых будут продолжать в том же духе звонить,опаздывать, фоткать в ненужное время и в ненужном месте.


 я не являюсь его поклонницей, но "не такое уж редкое явление" я вижу впервые. Тепепрь буду знать, что для него это норма и его поклонников. В таком случае все друг друга стоят  :smileflag:  Да и какой воспитательный процесс? Что стоит артист без своего зрителя. Ничего. Так бы и пели по дешевым кабакам его Натали силовики средней руки. Артист и работает ради финальных аплодисментов. Для них это и есть награда за творчество. Видимо Лепсу это не нужно и все просто оценивается в размере гонорара. Разошлись билеты и хорошо...

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Попробуйте давать концерты каждый день, я бы посмотрел на вашу психику и нервы...
Он в середине концерта сделал замечание этим "красавицам", я считаю Гриша правильно поступил. 
Я на разных артистов ходил, честно говоря, после Лепса, больше не накого нехочеться идти, фанерная попса - отстой.

----------


## Ангелок

> Попробуйте давать концерты каждый день, я бы посмотрел на вашу психику и нервы...
> Он в середине концерта сделал замечание этим "красавицам", я считаю Гриша правильно поступил. 
> Я на разных артистов ходил, честно говоря, после Лепса, больше не накого нехочеться идти, фанерная попса - отстой.


 Гриша нашел своего зрителя, вот это точно  :smileflag:  А фанера здесь вообще не при чем. Вы ж не в 90-х, когда все пели под фанеру :smileflag: . Фанера значительно отошла, подавлающее большинство поет вживую. Так что Лепс как раз здесь ни чем не отличился

----------


## Фелечита

И в моем лице - тоже нашел зрителя и поклонницу))) теперь живет у меня в авто, и в авто моего милого - для меня, и дома))) и концерты его в приемлемых для меня местах их проведения, я ни за что не пропущу)))) так же как и концерты упомянутого выше Вакарчука. Для меня важен энергообмен между исполнителем и мной, в частности во время концерта, и не со всеми исполнителями на концерте которых мне приходилось бывать, это происходит. А с вышеупомянутыми - 100% попадание.

----------


## Ангелок

В принципе совершенно нормально и естественно, что Лепс имеет свою целевую аудиторию и достаточно большую. Меня это как раз не удивляет. Меня просто поразила эта фраза



> Просто стыдно перед Гришей за одесситов


  :smileflag:

----------


## Alvien

> В принципе совершенно нормально и естественно, что Лепс имеет свою целевую аудиторию и достаточно большую. Меня это как раз не удивляет. Меня просто поразила эта фраза


 Очень! Очень стыдно! Кинуть людей заплативших деньги и срулить с обиженным видом) Попросить охрану со сцены утихомирить фотографа не хватило видимо воображения. Я "звезда"!) Плевок в лицо остальным его поклонникам получился сочный... обтираемся и машем

----------


## Ангелок

> Очень! Очень стыдно! Кинуть людей заплативших деньги и срулить с обиженным видом) Попросить охрану со сцены утихомирить фотографа не хватило видимо воображения. Я "звезда"!) Плевок в лицо остальным его поклонникам получился сочный... обтираемся и машем


 так если поклонников устраивает такое отношение, то не вижу пролему ни для поклонников, ни для Лепса  :smileflag:

----------


## Alvien

> так если поклонников устраивает такое отношение, то не вижу пролему ни для поклонников, ни для Лепса


 Помню как то Вакарчук на сцене разшвыривался маленькими бутылочками с водой в зал, еще во дворце спорта. Вроде бред – можно кого то и поранить – народ меня порадовал – одну бутылку от щедрости отправили ему на сцену – он даже увернуться успел. Но не ушел. Допел) 
Обидно конечно что администрация зала так себя повела – говорят обычно оч четко «снимали» таких режисеров. А тут  как то сплоховали. Жаль людей плативших за удовольствие. Интересно они фотографу лицо не били за это после ухода?)

----------


## Ангелок

> Жаль людей плативших за удовольствие. Интересно они фотографу лицо не били за это после ухода?)


 а почему ему бить лицо? Я понимаю, если бы Лепс страдал и продолжал работать для людей, тогда можно было и набить. А за ним не заржавело, людей все устроило, вон еще собираются :smileflag:  Поклонников тысячи, пару неадекватов по-любому находится ( наврядли на его концерты ходит исключительно рафинированная интеллигенция ), и я не представляю как артист, который дал в своей жизни не один концерт в с. Красные Окна может этого не знать и быть к такому не готовым. Нестабильная психика... ну так это лечат.

----------


## lykawaja

> Помню как то Вакарчук на сцене разшвыривался маленькими бутылочками с водой в зал, еще во дворце спорта. Вроде бред – можно кого то и поранить – народ меня порадовал – одну бутылку от щедрости отправили ему на сцену – он даже увернуться успел. Но не ушел. Допел) 
> Обидно конечно что администрация зала так себя повела – говорят обычно оч четко «снимали» таких режисеров. А тут  как то сплоховали. Жаль людей плативших за удовольствие. Интересно они фотографу лицо не били за это после ухода?)


 Эм...была я на том концерте.....на улице тепло, во дворце спорта жара, плюс энергетика, люди вообще изнемогали от жары, кто то из первых рядов крикнул дайте воды, ибо на сцене они её пили. Он не расшвыривал, а просто бросал людям воду, которые сами её попросили)

----------


## Alvien

> Эм...была я на том концерте.....на улице тепло, во дворце спорта жара, плюс энергетика, люди вообще изнемогали от жары, кто то из первых рядов крикнул дайте воды, ибо на сцене они её пили. Он не расшвыривал, а просто бросал людям воду, которые сами её попросили)


 Я тоже был, кидал он их далековато. Да и ответ прилетел из второй части -за оградкой вроде бы) Я тож с пивом стоял там и пел со всеми

А Лепс имхо не прав.

----------


## Стрекозка

Я считаю, что Лепс правильно сделал, что остановил концерт и ушёл. У него в райдере чётко прописано:
"Фото -, видеосъёмка, а также аудио - запись концерта категорически запрещаются без письменного разрешения продюссера. В случае невыполнения данного условия, менеджмент артиста вправе прервать концерт без возмещения убытка принимающей стороне." 
И если организаторы концерта игнорируют вспышки фотоаппаратов (а таких было немало по словам очевидцев), певец со сцены делал замечания фотолюбителям, то какие тут могут быть претензии?
Приглашая его, администрация соглашалась на его райдер? Соглашалась. Так будьте любезны выполнять условия. А остальные зрители как обычно пострадали из-за безолаберности НАШЕЙ принимающей стороны. 
Ведь человек творческий прекрасно понимает те условия, при которых он может выступать на сцене и он просит их обеспечить. Как он может вкладывать душу в песню, если организаторы даже не могут создать условия для нормального проведения концерта? Это ж в конце концов не офисный работник, который должен работать в любом настроении, и то для его работы требуются определенные условия, которые он требует руководства.

----------


## ov!_promo

Организатор имел эксклюзивные права на концертную деятельность Виктора. Посмотрим, как они разойдутся.

----------


## Ангелок

> Приглашая его, администрация соглашалась на его райдер? .


 несомненно. Он мог потом их даже ногами бить, никогда с ними не работать. В общем, решать эту проблему однозначно не за счет людей.

----------


## Alvien

> Это ж в конце концов не офисный работник, который должен работать в любом настроении, и то для его работы требуются определенные условия, которые он требует руководства.


 А почему он не работник? Ему платят деньги за работу – в данном случае он поёт. Это с одной стороны
С другой стороны работает он для людей – раз он себя позиционирует так, значит должен учитывать это и понимать что м...и всегда бывают. На мой взгляд за такое крайне среднее отношение к своей публике несоразмеримое с ценами на билеты концерт не стоит свеч. И таким отношением он очень быстро потеряет своих почитателей. А если бы это случилось в середине концерта? Или через пол часа?
Ситуация – приехал, начал петь, влез фотограф – щелкнул его, тот обиделся и пошел жевать сопли в самолёт. Деньги получены – хай администрация теперь отдувается. Так можно и «своих» фотографов нанимать)
Кто он без поклонников – наркоман с гитарой. А так – звездатая звезда....

----------


## Ангелок

> И таким отношением он очень быстро потеряет своих почитателей. А если бы это случилось в середине концерта? Или через пол часа?


 определенный процент потеряет однозначно. Не все готовы терпеть такое.
Теперь получается, что именно зритель должен тщательно озакомится с райдером и сделать это своей заботой. Если по райдеру у него в номере должны быть белые лилии, а их не будет, то опять же отгребут поклонники, потому что Лепс психованный и звезда.

----------


## Стрекозка

> А почему он не работник? Ему платят деньги за работу – в данном случае он поёт. Это с одной стороны
> С другой стороны работает он для людей – раз он себя позиционирует так, значит должен учитывать это и понимать что м...и всегда бывают. На мой взгляд за такое крайне среднее отношение к своей публике несоразмеримое с ценами на билеты концерт не стоит свеч. И таким отношением он очень быстро потеряет своих почитателей. А если бы это случилось в середине концерта? Или через пол часа?
> Ситуация – приехал, начал петь, влез фотограф – щелкнул его, тот обиделся и пошел жевать сопли в самолёт. Деньги получены – хай администрация теперь отдувается. Так можно и «своих» фотографов нанимать)
> Кто он без поклонников – наркоман с гитарой. А так – звездатая звезда....


 Ну, предположим, что вам на работе сказало руководство составить письмо и распечатать его, комп поставили, а монитор и принтер нет. И вы не сможете сделать свою работу, поскольку условиями для работы вас не обеспечили. Но вы же когда приходите и нанимаетесь на работу, вы же оговариваете, что вам оборудуют рабочее место и оборудуют его в офисе, а не на базаре, где дешевле аренда. Вот так и здесь.
Вспомните какой скандал был в укр театре, когда труппа отказалась выходить на сцену, пока с ними не рассчитаются и на 2 часа был задержан спектакль. Все вопили - да как они могли? А все более чем банально - с ними по договору должны были рассчитаться ДО спектакля, а не они должны были перед отъездом искать организаторов, чтобы вырвать свои деньги. Нужно соблюдать условия договора .
А тут ещё к тому же сами зрители вели себя неадекватно со своими фотовспышками, охрана тупила, возникла нервная ситуация, на что и последовала соответствующая реакция.
А к Лепсу на концерты ходить не перестанут, за таких исполнителей с таким голосом и репертуаром очереди выстраиваются. 
А творческих и талантливых людей ещё и воспринимать надо уметь, не просто так ведь этот пункт в райдере был указан.

----------


## Ангелок

> А творческих и талантливых людей ещё и воспринимать надо уметь, не просто так ведь этот пункт в райдере был указан.


 да что Вы с этим райдером? :smileflag:  У нас люди новое слово узнали, по-другому не скажешь. Когда это зрителя знакомили с райдером? Это вообще не их забота. Я, например, райдером артиста тоже не интересуюсь. Это забота организатора. даи что за трагедия - фотовспышка? Его ж не гнилыми помидорами закидали. В райдерах иногда есть такие пункты, что это никак не назовешь, кроме как придурью.
И зритель, который просто хочет получить удовольствие и нормальное отношение к себе, а не интересоваться многостраничными райдерами и контрактами певца, не пойдет. Уверена, что таким поведением он многих оттолкнул.
Про репертуар дело вкуса, конечно. Но с каким "таким"? Я понимаю, что на каждый товар свой покупатель, но публика непостоянна и переменчива, ее нужно любить  :smileflag:  а то вон еще одна звезда приезжает... Любовь Успенская...

----------


## Julika

> определенный процент потеряет однозначно. Не все готовы терпеть такое.
> Теперь получается, что именно зритель должен тщательно озакомится с райдером и сделать это своей заботой. Если по райдеру у него в номере должны быть белые лилии, а их не будет, то опять же отгребут поклонники, потому что Лепс психованный и звезда.


 Ну зачем такие крайности?  :smileflag:   Никто не требует невозможного, перед концертом была озвучена просьба не фотать и не снимать на видео, потом он лично между песнями попросил прекратить слепить глаза вспышкой и даже предложил выйти этих "папарацци" на сцену и спеть вместо него... Со временем он добъеться адекватного поведения на своих концертах.  Просто пока он один, кто вот так поворачивается и уходит, и это воспринимается некоторыми, как возмутительное хамство, типа я же заплатил за билет и могу тут хоть на голове стоять. Тем более в нете этих фоток миллион и все почти одинаковые. В общем, как обычно, сколько людей - столько мнений и спор этот так и закончится ничем

----------


## Ангелок

> Ну зачем такие крайности?   Никто не требует невозможного, перед концертом была озвучена просьба не фотать и не снимать на видео, потом он лично между песнями попросил прекратить слепить глаза вспышкой и даже предложил выйти этих "папарацци" на сцену и спеть вместо него... *Со временем он добъеться адекватного поведения на своих концертах.*  Просто пока он один, кто вот так поворачивается и уходит, и это воспринимается некоторыми, как возмутительное хамство, типа я же заплатил за билет и могу тут хоть на голове стоять. Тем более в нете этих фоток миллион и все почти одинаковые. В общем, как обычно, сколько людей - столько мнений и спор этот так и закончится ничем


 каким способом и от кого? ))) и дело совсем не в "заплатил за билет". К нему и его творчеству проявили интерес и уважение.Для артиста это всё :smileflag:  а он решил построить зрителя вот таким хамским способом, хотя должен был требовать неустойку от организаторов за невыполнение пунктов райдера.

----------


## Стрекозка

Да, он-таки звезда масштаба всей страны.  :smileflag: 

И это была естественная человеческая реакция на неадекватный зал. 
У нас почему-то любят причину и следствие менять местами.

Мою подругу когда-то охрана вывела с концерта Милен Фармер в Париже за фотографирование и отобрали фотоаппарат, она громко возмущалась, ей пригрозили вызвать полицию, фот она сдала на хранение и вернулась в зал.

Вот такой должна быть работа охраны.

А если спускать залу невыполнение требований, так у нас скоро на концерты будут приходить с мангалами, делать шашлыки и пить водку.

----------


## ЧЕЛОВЕЧИЩЕ

> Мою подругу когда-то охрана вывела с концерта Милен Фармер в Париже за фотографирование и отобрали фотоаппарат, она громко возмущалась, ей пригрозили вызвать полицию, фот она сдала на хранение и вернулась в зал.
> 
> Вот такой должна быть работа охраны.


 Т.е. Милен Фармер не завернула концерт по этому поводу, я правильно понимаю?  :smileflag:  Хотя она таки звезда, а Лепс по сравнению с ней - чувак из деревенского хора самодеятельности...

----------


## Cheeky

Я так же была на этом концерте,последняя кто успела подарить цветы...Столько людей остались с цветами..было обидно за них...
Думаю,охрана могла бы разобраться с умником из первого ряда,тем более,что Лепс его предупредил...

----------


## Стрекозка

Вот мне больше всего нравится, как возмущаются наши обожаемые модераторы. Ведь люди тоже приходят на од форум и от них требуют выполнения определённых правил и за невыполнение их наказывают, но это не помогает и вы всё равно закрываете некоторые темы и даже разделы, хотя другие вели себя нормально в этих темах и три раза думали, прежде чем что-то написать. Но пострадали же ВСЕ, кто принимал участие в этом разделе. И ведь даже нельзя обсуждать действия модератора!
Схема ведь везде одна и та же. Просто, когда наказываете вы это одно, а когда вы страдаете вместе со всеми и в итоге наказаны все (из-за кого-то неадекватного), это другое и вызывает кучу обид и возмущения.

И я своими постами не хотела никого унизить. Я люблю разную музыку и считаю, что если вы приходите на концерт к певцу, то надо хотя иметь хоть какую-то культуру поведения в общественном месте и уважение не только к своему кумиру, но и людям, которые сидят с вами в одном зале.

И что теперь будет? Вы меня сразу в порошок сотрёте или дадите остальным прочитать мой пост?

----------


## ov!_promo

> Вот мне больше всего нравится, как возмущаются наши обожаемые модераторы. Ведь люди тоже приходят на од форум и от них требуют выполнения определённых правил и за невыполнение их наказывают, но это не помогает и вы всё равно закрываете некоторые темы и даже разделы, хотя другие вели себя нормально в этих темах и три раза думали, прежде чем что-то написать. Но пострадали же ВСЕ, кто принимал участие в этом разделе. И ведь даже нельзя обсуждать действия модератора!
> Схема ведь везде одна и та же. Просто, когда наказываете вы это одно, а когда вы страдаете вместе со всеми и в итоге наказаны все (из-за кого-то неадекватного), это другое и вызывает кучу обид и возмущения.
> 
> И я своими постами не хотела никого унизить. Я люблю разную музыку и считаю, что если вы приходите на концерт к певцу, то надо хотя иметь хоть какую-то культуру поведения в общественном месте и уважение не только к своему кумиру, но и людям, которые сидят с вами в одном зале.
> 
> И что теперь будет? Вы меня сразу в порошек сотрёте или дадите остальным прочитать мой пост?


 Мне кажется, если уже проводить аналогии, то в Вашем примере это выглядело бы так: кто-то из форумчан нарушил правила форума и из-за этого владелец форума прекратил существования самого форума. Не правда ли нелепо?

----------


## Фелечита

Ясно, что мнения разделились и у каждого имеются аргументы в пользу своего мнения. Хоть в споре и рождается истина, но это похоже не тот случай, да и истины тут нет как таковой - имхо. Может прекратим? Прав он был или не прав, имел право прервать концерт или не имел.. Концерт был прерван. И это уже не изменить. У кого-то изменится отношение к нему, у кого-то нет.. Смысл спорить и что-то доказывать? давайте жить дружно))))

----------


## Ангелок

> Вот мне больше всего нравится, как возмущаются наши обожаемые модераторы.


 это Вы вообще не в кассу  :smileflag:  мне теперь что, только красным предупреждения писать? Я такой же юзер, пишу свое мнение. Это Ваше личное дело, любить творчество Лепса или нет.
Кстати, охрану здесь никто и не защищал.

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

В армии из за одного солдата страдает вся рота! Делайте выводы. Лепс самый лучший!

----------


## Ангелок

> В армии из за одного солдата страдает вся рота! Делайте выводы. *Лепс самый лучший*!


  на этой жизнеутвердающей ноте спор таки можно завершить....

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

> на этой жизнеутвердающей ноте спор таки можно завершить....


 Таки да

----------


## Alvien

А когда сей достойный певун будет снова у нас радовать фотографов? Хотелось бы порадовать новостями поклонников. Какие то новости известны?

----------


## ksu -ksu

> А 29 марта просто пришли две обкуриные девченки, честно, я бы тоже ушел со сцены как он. Я бы не терпел выходки их... Из за них он не отдавал той энергетики как обычно. А 30 марта все как должно было быть.


 это были не "обкуренные девченки" ,а  одна женщина 45 лет и ее подруга,которые сидели в оркестровой яме .мы,идящие рядом делали замечания, но ей было всеравно.

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Офф топ.
Ждем Григория летом.

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Не будет он у нас летом, ох как жаль. Хотели в Херсоне отменить концерт, но там он состоялся ксажалению для нас. В Херсоне зал был пустым...

----------


## Ангелок

> Не будет он у нас летом, ох как жаль. Хотели в Херсоне отменить концерт, но там он состоялся ксажалению для нас. *В Херсоне зал был пустым*...


  что так?

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

> что так?


 Наверно в Херсоне у.е. по меньше или может творчество не настолько нравиться как нам... Непонятно конечно там с публикой...

----------


## Dodiquee

Ох, как бы я хотела быть в Херсоне, чтобы Лепс пел для меня........ох ....ах)))))
это же моя мечта)
Жалко,что его не будет летом.......я уже так соскучилась.......каждый день слушаю его,интервью смотрю.........он, конечно,пашет,не покладая рук. 
Давайте к след его приезду сделаем что-то интересное..........вот как поклонники Бруно Пельтье......они листовки распечатали с надписью:Лучший концерт Бруно, только на французском...ему так приятно было))))))

----------


## Ангелок

> Ох, как бы я хотела быть в Херсоне, чтобы Лепс пел для меня........ох ....ах)))))
> это же моя мечта)
> Жалко,что его не будет летом.......*я уже так соскучилась.......каждый день слушаю его,интервью смотрю..*.......он, конечно,пашет,не покладая рук. 
> Давайте к след его приезду сделаем что-то интересное..........вот как поклонники Бруно Пельтье......они листовки распечатали с надписью:Лучший концерт Бруно, только на французском...ему так приятно было))))))


 это Вы серьезно?

----------


## Dodiquee

> это Вы серьезно?


 А чего нет?)))
Нееее...я не сумасшедшая фанатка))))))) Просто слушаю его, потому что его песни близки,наверное мне......голос его заставляет плакать, веселиться,сопереживать.....и т.д.)

----------


## Ангелок

Херсону его творчество не близко, а одесситам близко.... даже как-то неловко...

----------


## Dodiquee

> Херсону его творчество не близко, а одесситам близко.... даже как-то неловко...


 Ну я понимаю,Львов остался бы равнодушен.....но Херсон......
Ну пусть в след раз вместо Херсона, у нас лишний денек побудет))) :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

Концерт Лепса состоится в Музкомедии 13 и 15 апреля 2011г. ... а билетов уже нет... обидно...(((

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

да)) на такого артиста билеты без рекламы покупают)

----------


## [email protected]

ёлки... да как все узнают-то?!

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

сам незнаю как это происходит)) наверно на его сайте вывешивают на год вперед концерты...

----------


## ov!_promo

Не переживайте, часть ближе к концерту будут продавать с рук, но дороже  :smileflag: 
Этакий фьючерс на артиста, по-нашему спекулянты  :smileflag:

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

наврядли, и если будут продавать то максимум билетов так 10... это уже не первый год когда так быстро разбирают билеты..

----------


## lykawaja

Я не успеваю зарплату получать перед его концертами

----------


## [email protected]

Если у кого-то будут 2 лишних билетика - дайте знать в ЛС!))

----------


## Julika

> сам незнаю как это происходит)) наверно на его сайте вывешивают на год вперед концерты...


 ага, есть на сайте инфа о концертах, вот  http://www.grigoryleps.ru/afisha/

Но как-то странно, что за 2,5 месяца до концерта уже нет билетов. Может их просто не начали продавать пока?

----------


## lykawaja

> ага, есть на сайте инфа о концертах, вот  http://www.grigoryleps.ru/afisha/
> 
> Но как-то странно, что за 2,5 месяца до концерта уже нет билетов. Может их просто не начали продавать пока?


 это просто Лепс..)
Билетов нет никаких даже за 1000 грн?

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Кто сказал что билетов нету? Звоните в кассу Муз комедии, билеты от 200 - 1000 гривен.

----------


## Гадина

> Кто сказал что билетов нету? Звоните в кассу Муз комедии, билеты от 200 - 1000 гривен.


 ну да, при этом остались билеты от 450 гр

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Ну все же еще есть билеты.... дешевые билеты разберают в первый день...

----------


## jmia

На концерт 13 апреля 2011 еще есть билеты по 300 грн

----------


## Goddess

если у кого-то появятся 2 билета -напишите плз в ЛС!!

----------


## Goddess

Сегодня в кассе билеты по 700 и выше.
так что просьба остается в силе, у кого будут 2 билета по нормальной цене (до 400), пишите в ЛС!! Буду безмерно благодарна  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

> Сегодня в кассе билеты по 700 и выше.
> так что просьба остается в силе, у кого будут 2 билета по нормальной цене (до 400), пишите в ЛС!! Буду безмерно благодарна


 и мне)))

----------


## DeniskaFed

Предлагаю билеты на Лепса на 13 и 15 апреля 2011 года. Звоните 771-70-30 и 066-821-29-78 Сергей. Спасиба. Все подробности по телефону

----------


## mifistosz

Концерт | 13.апреля 2011 г. Григорий Лепс ( Обладатель уникального «рычащего» тембра, Григорий Лепс – человек харизматичный. Песни этого необыкновенного музыканта больше напоминают исповедь.
скоро у меня  будут билеты, кому надо сделаю по дешёвке)

----------


## lykawaja

всем надо)))

----------


## Goddess

> Концерт | 13.апреля 2011 г. Григорий Лепс ( Обладатель уникального «рычащего» тембра, Григорий Лепс – человек харизматичный. Песни этого необыкновенного музыканта больше напоминают исповедь.
> скоро у меня  будут билеты, кому надо сделаю по дешёвке)


 а скоро - это когда? :smileflag:  
мне надо)

----------


## [email protected]

> кому надо сделаю по дешёвке)


 по дешёвке - это сколько?

----------


## El Comandante

> Григорий Лепс ( Обладатель уникального «рычащего» тембра, Григорий Лепс – человек харизматичный. Песни этого необыкновенного музыканта больше напоминают исповедь.


 регочуаждонестями!

----------


## mifistosz

> регочуаждонестями!


 твоипроблемы)))

----------


## mifistosz

> а скоро - это когда? 
> мне надо)


  скоро это 10 марта в четверг
цена билетов  от 200.00грн - 900.00 грн

----------


## mifistosz

есть билеты на 13 и 15 числа 
билеты остались по цене от 250 до 800 грн

торопитесь....

----------


## Goddess

нужно 2 билета по цене 250-300 грн, желательно на 13, но не обязательно. Напишите как с вами связаться, сразу заберу билеты!

----------


## mifistosz

я вам в личку уже отписался)

----------


## zukoc

Осталась пара билетов на 13 и 15 апреля.
В личку.

----------


## zukoc

На сегодняшний день все билеты проданы.
С 14 марта будет бронь.
До связи.

----------


## lilyy

очень - очень  нужны 2 билета!!!   помогите  :smileflag:   уже жду Вашу бронь...

----------


## mifistosz

билетики еще есть , пишите в личку или звоните 093 683 91 36.

----------


## El Comandante

Лепс крутой!

----------


## mifistosz

Остались места в партере от 800 грн,торопитесь

----------


## orlik

Народ, может кто поменяется со мной билетами? Я взяла на 15е 11й ряд, по 700гр. 2 билета. А не получается пойти, нужны равноценные на 13е. Хелп! Или проще купить на 13е, а эти сдать???

----------


## Ангелок

*Господа, я приношу всем извинения, но здесь тема про анонсы концертов Лепса, обсуждение исполнителя и его работ или торговля билетами?*

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

> *Господа, я приношу всем извинения, но здесь тема про анонсы концертов Лепса, обсуждение исполнителя и его работ или торговля билетами?*


  Привет милая!) Идешь на концерт?)

*[MOD] за обсуждение действий администрации в неположенном месте. Милый.*  :smileflag:

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

> Привет милая!) Идешь на концерт?)
> 
> *[MOD] за обсуждение действий администрации в неположенном месте. Милый.*


 Какое сдесь обсуждение? Очки одень, может поможет.....

*[MOD] за хамство + обсуждение действий модератора в неположенном месте.*

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

гЫ

*[MOD] за оффтоп*

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Человечище, попроще будЪ... а

*[MOD] за злостный оффтоп*

----------


## Фелечита

Была у Лепса на концертах, но вот хоть убей - не помню, можно ли ему цветы дарить или не пускают на сцену? он муЖЧина своеобразный.. просто неохота просидеть с букетом и так и не вручить...

----------


## Julika

> Была у Лепса на концертах, но вот хоть убей - не помню, можно ли ему цветы дарить или не пускают на сцену? он муЖЧина своеобразный.. просто неохота просидеть с букетом и так и не вручить...


 О, Вы тоже в этог году опять идёте?  :smileflag:   И я  :smileflag:   Насчёт цветов - я бы не рисковала, на каждом концерте по-разному, могут пустить, могут - нет. Пока я не уловила от чего это зависит, то ли от настроения самого Лепса, то ли от того, как звёзды стали  :smileflag:  А если ещё учесть, что Лепс любит только красные розы, то будет обидно купить и не вручить  :smileflag:

----------


## Фелечита

Розы любит? я как раз их и собиралась покупать)) с одной стороны- купить и не подарить - обидно, но еще более обино не засвидетельствовать свое почтение, так сказать, и не прикоснуться к Великому (слышал бы меня мой милый- прибил бы, гггыыыыы). Мы еще и места взяли в 12 ряду - там проход и удобно вставать никого не поднимая при этом. А цветы.. в крайнем случае домой заберу, если уж он не примет....

----------


## El Comandante

> и не прикоснуться к Великому


 Ааааа, порвало!
Тогда Круг = Каррузо ;-)

----------


## Фелечита

> Ааааа, порвало!
> Тагда Круг = Каррузо ;-)


 Неее, ну что Вы в самом деле))) я утрирую конечно, не надо уж так буквально воспринимать)))))))))))

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Супер концерт, Лепс как всегда на высоте!!!

----------


## Фелечита

Да)) это точно. Сидели в 12 ряду, больше так далеко не буду брать места. Брала с расчетом, чтоб выходить к сцене было удобно, в смысле никому не мешать, но не решилась я с цветами прийти, природная скромность видимо.. да и опаздывали слегка.. 
Мама моя диТчайшем восторге- она первый раз на его концерте была))) ну и мы с подругами получили удовольствие от его голоса и его самого в целом!

----------


## lykawaja

а я 15,ааааааааааааааааа)))

----------


## Фелечита

> а я 15,ааааааааааааааааа)))


  Хех.. а я б и завтра пошла.. кто б пригласил))))) он бесподобен!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lykawaja

> Хех.. а я б и завтра пошла.. кто б пригласил))))) он бесподобен!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Эх...я вообще не должна была идти на концерт (семейно-финансовые проблемы), а обидно до слёз было, я ж и в прошлом году пропустила концерт, а тут друг с рейса приехал, в общем я ему на выходных пожаловалась, а во вторник вуа-ля и он мне билет принёс)  не знаю, где он его достал. но представь моё счастье!!!)))
Обожаю друга, обожаю Лепса!!!))))

----------


## Вленка

Девочки, мальчики, кто уже был вчера-цветы можно было дарить? Или не пускали к нему? Как вообще настроение было?

----------


## Фелечита

На сцену пускали, настроение у него прекрасное было! Забавно было как дарители цветов целоваться лезли, при всем моем желании заключить Григория в объятьях- гордость бы девичья не позволила кидаться на него с поцелуем!

----------


## Фелечита

> Эх...я вообще не должна была идти на концерт (семейно-финансовые проблемы), а обидно до слёз было, я ж и в прошлом году пропустила концерт, а тут друг с рейса приехал, в общем я ему на выходных пожаловалась, а во вторник вуа-ля и он мне билет принёс)  не знаю, где он его достал. но представь моё счастье!!!)))
> Обожаю друга, обожаю Лепса!!!))))


  Я оооооочень рада за тебя! хех.. вот бы мне кто-нить подарил билет на завтра... хотя- грех жаловаться, 4 билета на вчерашний концерт были подарком !!! милый мой, хоть не является поклонником его творчества, позаботился чтоб я, моя мама и 2 близкие подруги сходили на концерт!

----------


## El Comandante

В общем, Лепсверидзе крутой!

*рррюмка водки на столеееее*

----------


## Ангелок

> В общем, Лепсверидзе крутой!
> 
> *рррюмка водки на столеееее*


 слуш, хватит стебаться. Я сама далека от творчества Лепса, но елки ) Не нра, не слушай. На каждый товар....  :smileflag:

----------


## Jaena20

> Я оооооочень рада за тебя! хех.. вот бы мне кто-нить подарил билет на завтра... хотя- грех жаловаться, 4 билета на вчерашний концерт были подарком !!! милый мой, хоть не является поклонником его творчества, позаботился чтоб я, моя мама и 2 близкие подруги сходили на концерт!


 я даритель цветов))))с поцелуем не кидалась))))как-то так получилось щечку подставил)))=)))))))
очень понравилось!!!!Я в восторге!!!А какой букетище в конце подарили!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Julika

> я даритель цветов))))с поцелуем не кидалась))))он щечку подставил)))=)))))))
> очень понравилось!!!!Я в восторге!!!А какой букетище в конце подарили!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Да уж, Алексей Алексеевич не поскупился  :smileflag:   Эх, какой концерт был суперский, я ещё завтра с удовольствием пошла бы. Песни из нового альбома очень понравились!  И вообще, ну кого сейчас можно с таким же наслаждением послушать из российской эстрады, как ни Лепса???  Умничка он!

----------


## Jaena20

*Julika*
и я бы пошла,эх как бы хотелось сфоткаться)Но я так поняла он не любит...Вечно охрана подходила к тем,кто фоткал и видео снимал...По крайней мере возле меня

----------


## !Катька!

> *Julika*
> и я бы пошла,эх как бы хотелось сфоткаться)Но я так поняла он не любит...Вечно охрана подходила к тем,кто фоткал и видео снимал...По крайней мере возле меня


 Он ОЧЕНЬ не любит..в прошлом году с половины концерта ушел, потому что вспышки его разозлили. И надо ж было, что мне так не повезло именно в этот день на концерт попасть, неприятный осадок оставил.

----------


## mifistosz

Видно в реале всем концерт понрав)

----------


## lykawaja

а какие он песни пел???аааа,мне осталось совсем немного ждать)

----------


## Фелечита

> а какие он песни пел???аааа,мне осталось совсем немного ждать)


  Настоящая женщина, Зачем?
И вообще, завтра сама услышишь!!!

----------


## lykawaja

> Настоящая женщина, Зачем?
> И вообще, завтра сама услышишь!!!


 всё пошла спать,что б это завтра поскорее пришло)))))

А "Жил был я" "Это был Рок-н-ролл" пел? Просто ну очень хочу их услышать в живом исполнении!

----------


## Фелечита

> я даритель цветов))))с поцелуем не кидалась))))как-то так получилось щечку подставил)))=)))))))
> очень понравилось!!!!Я в восторге!!!А какой букетище в конце подарили!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Наверное я не оч корректно написала.. прошу пардона.. это я видать от зависти, ггггггг)))) Но все же - некоторые из дарителей, особенно одна мне запомнилась - реально кинулась с поцелуем. Не буду более подробно писать- вдруг она форумчанка и оскорбится.. и вообще- не мое это дело и не красиво обсуждать.. больше не буду.

----------


## IrishaBIG

он просто шикарный! такой голос, море удовольствия получили на концерте))))))
только вот не понимаю, зачем туда ходят люди с телефонами поиграться и в скайпе поболтать.....

----------


## ™•~$m‡L°e•~™

Как 1-й и 2-ой концерт прошел на одном уровне! Это настоящий артист!!!
Супер!!!

----------


## lykawaja

Моя подруга с Москвы. была на его концерте-дне рожденье в Крокус сити (или как там оно правильно называется?) счастливая! говорит было непередаваемо!!А нам ждать до весны. наверное))

----------


## Катавка

Эх так хочется! В апреле пропустила..и наверно ждать таки да долго, разве что ломануться в Крым в августе, хотя билетов наверно уже нет

----------


## Alenkad8

Хочу на концерт Лепса!! Апрель 2011 года по истине был крутым месяцем!

А будет в 2012 году Лепс в Одессе? кто-то что-то знает?

----------


## Dodiquee

он обычно в марте приезжает к нам) Думаю,что и этот год - не исключение))))))))))

----------


## Dodiquee

Хаха! Очень кстати увидела только что новость в фэйсбуке!
09.07.2012 г. Одесса, Украина
11.07.2012 г. Одесса, Украина
15.07.2012 г. Киев , Украина
http://www.grigoryleps.ru/afisha/

----------


## Alenkad8

> Хаха! Очень кстати увидела только что новость в фэйсбуке!
> 09.07.2012 г. Одесса, Украина
> 11.07.2012 г. Одесса, Украина
> 15.07.2012 г. Киев , Украина
> http://www.grigoryleps.ru/afisha/


   Я тока вчера смотрела сайт Лепса, а там не было этого расписания!! Ура, надеюсь без изменений все будет и дальше!

----------


## kivarock

а билеты когда будут в кассах?????? или хоть когда можно  забронировать?????????

----------


## Оде$$а-style

> он просто шикарный! такой голос, море удовольствия получили на концерте))))))
> только вот не понимаю, зачем туда ходят люди с телефонами поиграться и в скайпе поболтать.....


 и я не понимаю, из-за телефонов даже поаплодировать нормально не могут

----------


## Lana-od

Билеты достать невозможно. в маленьких кассах по городу их нет, заказывала через Афишу today, у них УЖЕ нет!!! И шо делать?

----------


## kivarock

если кто знает где еще можно достать билеты на Лепса сообщите пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Тася 83

Мы взяли билеты месяц назад в Кассир.ру на 11.07.2012

----------


## Alenkad8

Сегодня взяли билеты в кассе Музкомедии. Нам называли разные цены и места, так что еще есть немного билетов там. Кому надо - поедьте, может выберете себе что-то

----------


## d_night

Люди очень нужно знать компанию организаторов концерта!!! Подскажите плз кто знает...  :smileflag:

----------


## Dirty Harry

в музкомедии билеты еще остались?

----------


## Ю л я

Брала тоже через Кассир.ру недели 2 назад, НЕ одиночки оставались только по 800 и 1100!

----------


## серенькая12

заказывала билет за 2 месяца. а подружка уже ходила в Днепропетровске осталось очень довольной)))))правда он там в цирке выступал запах животных чуть напрягал(((еще хвасталась что на концерте купила очки от Григория Лепса. ни кто не знает у нас в Одессе будут продавать???

----------


## lykawaja

ааа, уже в понедельник)))

----------


## Jaena20

Ну что почему никто не отписывается???
Концерт 11 июля был обалденным! Лепс большой молодец!Отработал шикарно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Я В ВОСТОРГЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lykawaja

> Ну что почему никто не отписывается???
> Концерт 11 июля был обалденным! Лепс большой молодец!Отработал шикарно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Я В ВОСТОРГЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 7 июля он был аналогичный))))) я пожалела,что у меня не было с собой денег на очки,а одни мне так шли...ну да ладно, куплю  в следующем году)

и я таки не понимаю людей, который приходят на пол часа позже. Ладно если бы это были единичные случаи, а так, 7-30 ,а половина зала пустая и ходят туда сюда, хотя он ровно в 7-10 начал концерт)
эх...хочу ещё..)

----------


## Alenkad8

> 7 июля он был аналогичный))))) я пожалела,что у меня не было с собой денег на очки,а одни мне так шли...ну да ладно, куплю  в следующем году)
> 
> и я таки не понимаю людей, который приходят на пол часа позже. Ладно если бы это были единичные случаи, а так, 7-30 ,а половина зала пустая и ходят туда сюда, хотя он ровно в 7-10 начал концерт)
> эх...хочу ещё..)


 да, концерт отличный!!! и я полностью поддерживаю Вас - зачем приходить через 20-30 минут от начала концерта? как-то неуважительно к артисту получается...
Но мы страшно довольны что попали на Лепса.

Лепс - ты умничка!!!

----------


## Jaena20

Сами опоздали 11 июля, но из-за погоды...В тот день как всегда затопило Пересыпь

----------


## lykawaja

интересно, если бы Лепс приезжал дней  на 5, всем бы хватило билетов?))

----------


## Сиамская_кошка

Ну что, как впечатления ? Почему никто не отписывается ? Я была 7 числа. Концерт шикарный, 3 песни на бис, Григорий отработал на все 100.

----------


## lykawaja

я была третьего)
как всегда хорошо поёт.
НО, песни те же,что и в прошлом году, плюс пару новых, те же шутки про Сердючку, и волночки по поводу песни "Водопадом"
Понравилась очень "Лондон" и "Он был старше неё" замечательно спел.

----------


## Сиамская_кошка

Я была в первый раз, так что сравнить не с чем. Посмотрим, что будет в следующем году. На счёт шуток - я вообще не расслышала, что он говорил. То ли у меня что-то со слухом, то ли звук подкачал

----------


## [email protected]

> Я была в первый раз, так что сравнить не с чем. Посмотрим, что будет в следующем году. На счёт шуток - я вообще не расслышала, что он говорил. То ли у меня что-то со слухом, то ли звук подкачал


 Звук на самом деле был ужасный!!! Я была 3го числа, это уже мой четвёртый поход на его концерт, но такой лажи со звуком ещё никогда не было! Половину слов вообще невозможно было разобрать! Музыка играла намного громче, чем звучал микрофон.

----------


## lykawaja

Собственно, поздравляю  поклонников Лепса с 14,16,18 марта)))

----------


## Alexandr Shakhov

Осталось несколько билетов на эти дни. Если кому надо - обращайтесь!
Билеты от 600 грн. 
Так что пишите или же звоните 095-466-89-55.

----------


## Emilien

Уважаемые форумчане и дорогие одесситы!
Если Вы по каким-то причинам не смогли достать билеты на концерты Григория Викторовича, то с удовольствием помогу Вам в этом. 
Есть по несколько билетов на каждую дату, стоимость от 500 до 800 грн. (в зависимости от мест).
Оригинальные билеты, оригинальные бланки, не закрашена (не замазана) цена.
Если кому надо и не можете попасть на концерт - набирайте, с удовольствием поможем решить эту проблему 093-365-08-92.

----------

